# Everything happens for a reason...right?



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

We are adding to our family on wednesday. 

Shes a chocolate lab/weimaraner and about 1.5-2 years old. She is currently owned by our friends grandparents who are also friends of ours. They use her as a pheasant dog right now but she is not thriving in her current home. They keep their dogs in a kennel and take them to the bird club a couple times a month. She is the type of dog that wants to be in the house but they don't allow dogs in the house. She needs to be in a home, with a family.

Its kind of funny because they were hoping that we would adopt her so they called our close friend to talk us into it :tongue1: Drew agreed to foster her and see if she fits. We are hoping she can be his "duck dog" since she is a great retriever, isn't gun shy and likes the water. She has been to friend functions and all our dogs have met her previously. She is a sweetie but sensitive and lacks confidence because of where she is living right now. I am actually really excited to have her because I've always really liked her  

So introducing...Jody!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

She's beautiful and looks like she fits right in with your pack! Now you have a nice even number


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

chowder said:


> She's beautiful and looks like she fits right in with your pack! Now you have a nice even number


One for each hand  

I'm nervous but she isn't a stranger to us so I am excited too. I have always really loved this dog and thought she deserved "better".


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Who puts birthday party hats on dogs? Emily puts birthday party hats on dogs. 


LOL


Congrats, I hope she works out and you keep her and catch many a duck.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Who puts birthday party hats on dogs? Emily puts birthday party hats on dogs.
> 
> 
> LOL
> ...


OH I know other people do it too! :biggrin: My friends for example! :thumb:










Speaking of duck. Heres one that Drew got this weekend. He was proud because its his first Canvasback Drake


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

reminds me of this guy ;P









Good luck with the new pup, she looks like a sweetie.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

She's a stunner. Your're right, everything does happen for a reason. It's meant to be.:happy:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

SHe's pretty! I hope it really works out and you get to keep her. Four is a nice number. Maybe I should just go for.... you know... multiples of four. LOL
I can't wait to see more pics when you get her home!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

What a lovely dog.

It was meant to be!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I haven't seen her for a few months but I'm sure she will need to lose a good amount of weight. 

I can believe we are going to have 4 dogs. I must be crazy.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

she is beautiful, good luck with it all working out, she will love being in your home I am sure all dogs should live inside like family. Crazy is not a bad thing, I would have 4 or more dogs if I could get them all to get along, my 2 girls are old crabby stinkers with each other so more dogs right now is not an option for me, maybe someday.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

CONGRATS!!! Four dogs aren't bad. Our four are easy to deal with. I think your biggest hurdle may be just getting her into the routine of your house. Once she gets used to that, it'll be a breeze! 

Her eyes are beautiful, BTW.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> CONGRATS!!! Four dogs aren't bad. Our four are easy to deal with. I think your biggest hurdle may be just getting her into the routine of your house. Once she gets used to that, it'll be a breeze!
> 
> Her eyes are beautiful, BTW.


I know once I have 3, I might as well have 4! LOL She is as big as Gunner so it will be interesting. She is a smart dog and I am sure she will settle in easily. I could hardly sleep last night. I am really anxious about having a female in the house. Everyone in the house is a boy except me! LOL I dont' know why I'm over thinking it, my heart dog was a female. I am sure that she will be the princess and the boys will love her. I know Gunner already loves her and now he will have a playmate. I'm sort of thinking out loud here...I really hope she works out. I do have another home lined up if she doesn't work out with our 3. They are a single dog home, with a child with Rhetts syndrome, a nice family that my whole family knows and grew up with. 

Well Jody has options and they are both great. We shall see how this goes


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Congratulations, how exciting! From what you've said, it sounds like your place is the ultimate perfect home for her. I do so hope it works out. Her colouring and her eyes are just stunning.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

She's a real lucky dog, no matter which home she ends up in.  And now that you have all this space, everything does happen for a reason!

BTW, just had to add this...it was the baby's 1st birthday, and Mateo was a proud party hat member!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> I know once I have 3, I might as well have 4! LOL She is as big as Gunner so it will be interesting. She is a smart dog and I am sure she will settle in easily. I could hardly sleep last night. I am really anxious about having a female in the house. Everyone in the house is a boy except me! LOL I dont' know why I'm over thinking it, my heart dog was a female. I am sure that she will be the princess and the boys will love her. I know Gunner already loves her and now he will have a playmate. I'm sort of thinking out loud here...I really hope she works out. I do have another home lined up if she doesn't work out with our 3. They are a single dog home, with a child with Rhetts syndrome, a nice family that my whole family knows and grew up with.
> 
> Well Jody has options and they are both great. We shall see how this goes


I hope it works out for you. Good luck!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

she is gorgeous! congratz! cant wait to some more pictures when you get her!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> she is gorgeous! congratz! cant wait to some more pictures when you get her!


I know I won't be able to sleep tonight!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

She is beautiful! I hope that it all works out for you and her.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Congratulations, and yes things do happen for a reason!


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

I love her! She is super cute and looks like she will fit in well. I agree that 4 is nothing. We have three 80/90 pound dogs, a 35 pounder and a little 8 pounder in one half of a duplex LOL Once there is a routine, all will be well


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

What a cool looking dog! Can't wait to see more of her, and hear how she fits in with the family. =)


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

What a pretty dog. Best of luck with her.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Its funny how a new dog helps everyone discover how cool their old toys are :wink:

She is in surprisingly good shape! Apparently they had her on a diet and I am VERY happy with her weight. All I have to do is switch her to raw


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Soooo, so far so good?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Soooo, so far so good?


Well the hunter in her previous family was not a kind soul. His dogs are tools, not family members so we have some issues to work out. She wants affection but doesn't know what to do when you give it. She is (understandably!) a little nervous of Drew. It would help if he shaved his huge beard. Men are her main issue because of her previous owner. We will be working on that but until she relaxes, its zero off leash time, even in the backyard, just to be safe. I'll be working with her on the long line. She is good with the cat, he swatted her a few times but she handled it well. Sprocket is a whole other story...working on that little ass as well. She is submissive which is good. Took her out with me to let the animal out of the barn, she is nervous but listened. 

Poor dog doesn't know what to make of being in the house. It is really sad actually. She couldn't sit still last night so we kenneled her. The good thing is that she likes raw :smile:

She is a work in progress but I knew she would be. In time I am sure she will be a great dog when she adjusts to her new family


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

It sounds like Shade when we got him. He had been a yard dog, never been in the house, and didn't have any idea what to do with toys or how to 'play' with humans. We crated him when we were gone and at night for about a year. Now his crate is out in the garage and he is the perfect house dog, plays with toys (sometimes) and even lets me wrestle with him until his brain overloads and he runs off. She will come around but it may take some months. She sounds like a great dog.

At least its a girl and she's not marking everything in the house!! And Sprocket......well.......


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

chowder said:


> It sounds like Shade when we got him. He had been a yard dog, never been in the house, and didn't have any idea what to do with toys or how to 'play' with humans. We crated him when we were gone and at night for about a year. Now his crate is out in the garage and he is the perfect house dog, plays with toys (sometimes) and even lets me wrestle with him until his brain overloads and he runs off. She will come around but it may take some months. She sounds like a great dog.
> 
> At least its a girl and she's not marking everything in the house!! And Sprocket......well.......


Sprocket needs a "come to jesus" lesson in manners.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

A few more photos


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I am sure her mind is blown just from all of the changes--even though they are great changes. Especially for such a sensitive dog; it's a lot to adjust to (well, I just get the impression that she's a sensitive soul, lol...)

And, like you said, "everything happens for a reason,"--she has landed in the perfect hands, the perfect home. Lucky dog!


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

She's beautiful! You can tell she's confused and a little scared, by the look in her eyes, but she'll settle in eventually. At least she seems to be getting along with the rest of your crew.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> I am sure her mind is blown just from all of the changes--even though they are great changes. Especially for such a sensitive dog; it's a lot to adjust to (well, I just get the impression that she's a sensitive soul, lol...)
> 
> And, like you said, "everything happens for a reason,"--she has landed in the perfect hands, the perfect home. Lucky dog!


She is very sensitive but sweet and means well. 



Georgiapeach said:


> She's beautiful! You can tell she's confused and a little scared, by the look in her eyes, but she'll settle in eventually. At least she seems to be getting along with the rest of your crew.


As I write this her and Gunner are reenacting wrestle mania on my bed  I'm so happy for them both.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh Gunner has a girl friend. she is beautiful. Hopefully Sprocket will come around.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Herzo said:


> Oh Gunner has a girl friend. she is beautiful. Hopefully Sprocket will come around.


Sprocket is okay, I think he is just jealous. He is doing much better though. Hes a spoiled brat and doesn't want to share his mama and papa 

Mikey is SO good. He is such an ornery dog but he hasn't escalated that grumbliness. Yes I am making up words :tongue: Jody does this nose punching thing where she bumps Mikey with her nose right behind his ear. She does it a few times then play bows and he just stands there stiff and dominant. Then she will find Gunner and wrestle with him.


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

Congratulations! Such a lucky dog.. Indeed, everything happens for a reason. :smile:


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

She's absolutely gorgeous! They are grrrls for a reason


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Your a bad girl you spoil the little guy hahahaha. Hope everything is going well. Every time I brought in a new dog except Marlo there has been a transition period. Turtle was not nice to Richter when I first brought him home but now she likes him.

Even old Maddie is getting along better with her. So it will take some time but it will work out I'm sure.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

She is a beautiful dog and is very lucky that she has a wonderful new home!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I haven't been around much lately thanks to work. Just wanted to say congrats on the new family member!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks! Most of these are repeats from facebook but here are a few up dated photos  

She is now 99.9% potty trained. Has not had an accident for about a week now. She learns so fast! All we did was take her outside more often and give her a TON Of praise when she went outside. Since she is a bird dog, we are very wary of her around the birds. She listens to "leave it" very well, its not perfect but last night when we went out, she actually headed for the ducks, but then turned around and came to me. I didn't even say anything  Drew feeds her, takes her to work with him and most everything else. She is much more relaxed and now greets him with a wag and a smile.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Mikey still grumbles at her but he hasn't snapped or anything. 










And she is even great with the cat!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Great pictures! Jody looks so much more relaxed than when you first brought her home. I'm glad she is working out for you!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Great pictures! Jody looks so much more relaxed than when you first brought her home. I'm glad she is working out for you!


She is such a happy dog now  and Gunner LOVES her! They really are a perfect match.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yep, some things are just meant to be.
She's perfect Sprocket! A real pretty girl too, I'm so happy she has fitted in so naturally. I bet her old owners are thrilled for her too.
Awesome!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Yep, some things are just meant to be.
> She's perfect Sprocket! A real pretty girl too, I'm so happy she has fitted in so naturally. I bet her old owners are thrilled for her too.
> Awesome!


I am friends with her previous owners on FB. When she saw that photo of her panting with the birds in the back, she said "I can't believe she isn't killing the birds!". LOL All it takes is a little training and trust


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

She looks really happy now. I just love the picture of her on the boat what a pretty girl she is love those eye's.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

She is certainly a success here. I LOVE seeing her great us with her enthusiastic wiggles and cuddling with Drew on the couch. 

A photo from today


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Covered in mud and couldn't be happier!! Too cute!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey, where's Gunner gone? You've got 2 brown dogs now!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Hey, where's Gunner gone? You've got 2 brown dogs now!


Thats what Drew said! I was inside doing stuff, and he pokes his muddy head in the door and says "Come take a photo of me and our new tan dogs!" :lol:


----------

